# problem carb



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there to all, i have a weird situation with a jacobson lawnmower with a briggs n stratton motor when i rebuilt it i put in a new carb daiaphram and new o ring to thr part where the carb meets with to cross over tube, and tried to start it up , this was a pulse carb i think, and it didnt start i recleaned all the parts ,tank, sanded the top of the tank down to make sure it was smooth, cleaned the high speed needle put in a new o ring then reassembeled it , no start,i put in srater fliud , it ran straight away then went dead, then i put my hand over the opening where the air cleaner goes then pulled a couple of times it would run only if my hand covered 90% of the opening this opening is where the choke plate is that is linked by linkafe to the diaphram so i dis this ,i put duck tape on the opening making a small hole for the long screw that holds the air cleaner to the carb and another slit by it a 1 inch long cut in the tape, now where i pull the rope it starts up and runs great but i want to know why i need to cover most of the carb in this way, is there an air leak or what other problem exists please help and thanks for any help.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the pick up tubes in the carburetor may be plugged


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Please post the engine Model, type and code numbers usuall found on the engine shroud just above the sparkplug. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I also forgot to mention that you should make sure the adjustment screw is turned out about 2 turns from seat, if you have it set too lean then this could be your problem.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

ok i checked pick up tubes they look all right no crap to clog them up, but ill look at the high speed needle thatr may be the problem i think i post what i find


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

well it worked i turned out the needle 2 turns now it runs and stArts fine thanks guys.


----------

